# Bildschirmschärfe einstellen unter Nvidia, aber wie ?



## Sonnik (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, 

 Ich komme gleich mal zu meinem Problem und hoffe ich bin hier nicht im falschen teil des Forums !

 Und zwar habe ich mir Windows 7 Home gekauft, soweit so gut alles installiert.
 Dann habe ich alles Installiert, zum schluss den Nvidia Treiber für meine 
 Gforce 9800 Ot, installiere den neusten Treiber für Windows 7 32bit und starte neu.
 sieht ein bisschen komisch aus (vll weil ich vorher Windows xp Home hatte ?)
 Öffne Firefox und sehe das das Bild total unscharf ist


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
 Auch die Sonstigen Websiten sind kleiner als vorher
 Menü leiste auch unscharf wie sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
 So nun würde ich gerne von euch wissen wie ich die Schärfe von meinem Bildschirm einstellen kann ?


 Was ich bis jetzt schon versucht habe:

 - Nvidia Systemsteuerung unter Anzeige einzustellen (Kein eintrag für die Schärfe)
 - Am Bildschirm Selbst (auch nichts geholfen)
 - Bildschirmgröße auf meinen Bildschirm abgestimmt.
 - Zoom im Browser, hilft nichts schrieft wird größer Bilder aber unerkennbar und der 
   Desktop sau hässlig !


 Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Mfg


----------



## Ogil (24. Oktober 2009)

Naja - ich vermute mal, dass Du die falsche Aufloesung eingestellt hast. Wenn Du mit der rechten Maustaste auf den Desktop klickst solltest Du so Popup-Menue bekommen wo es einen Punkt "Aufloesung" gibt. Dort musst Du die Aufloesung einstellen die Dein Bildschirm unterstuetzt. Bei einem TFT-Bildschirm die native Aufloesung, da es sonst unschoen aussieht...


----------



## Sonnik (24. Oktober 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - ich vermute mal, dass Du die falsche Aufloesung eingestellt hast. Wenn Du mit der rechten Maustaste auf den Desktop klickst solltest Du so Popup-Menue bekommen wo es einen Punkt "Aufloesung" gibt. Dort musst Du die Aufloesung einstellen die Dein Bildschirm unterstuetzt. Bei einem TFT-Bildschirm die native Aufloesung, da es sonst unschoen aussieht...



Hab atm 1680x1050 (nativ) ^^


----------



## Ogil (24. Oktober 2009)

Und Du hast einen TFT? Oder einen Roehenbildschirm? Es gibt nix zum scharf stellen - wenn Du die richtige Aufloesung hast und alles korrekt funktioniert ist das Bild scharf. Kann eventuell noch sein, dass Du die falsche Bildwiederholrate eingestellt hast - aber sonst wuerde mir ausser einem Fehler (Hardware oder z.B. Stecker nicht richtig gesteckt - falls Du VGA-Kabel nimmst) nix einfallen.


----------



## Sonnik (24. Oktober 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Und Du hast einen TFT? Oder einen Roehenbildschirm? Es gibt nix zum scharf stellen - wenn Du die richtige Aufloesung hast und alles korrekt funktioniert ist das Bild scharf. Kann eventuell noch sein, dass Du die falsche Bildwiederholrate eingestellt hast - aber sonst wuerde mir ausser einem Fehler (Hardware oder z.B. Stecker nicht richtig gesteckt - falls Du VGA-Kabel nimmst) nix einfallen.




Also Tft weiß ich mit halt dieser Auflösen die ich genannt habe ^^(Sry bin voll die noob in sachen bildschirm und Pc ^^)
Aber es ist halt alles anders komplett.
Und an der Hardware habe ich nichts verändert halt nur Windows 7 ^^


----------



## Sonnik (24. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir sonst kein er helfen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (24. Oktober 2009)

Du hast so "ausrichtungsknöpfe" unten am LCD. Da klick den mal an und dein Bild wird sich justieren. Dadurch sieht es deutlich schärfer aus. Das Prob hatte ich mit meinem neuen Bildschirm auch.


----------



## Sonnik (25. Oktober 2009)

Hat mir leider alles nichts geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (25. Oktober 2009)

Versuch mal den GraKA treiber neuzuinstallieren.


----------



## Sonnik (25. Oktober 2009)

Habs gelöst ^^

Hab die Auflösung auf 1440x900 runtergeschraubt und die Bildwiederholfrequenz auf 75 geschraubt.
Und siehe tadadadadaaa es funktioniert, Dank euch allen trotzdem ^^

Mfg


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Oktober 2009)

Also ist die Auflösung wohl 1440x900 (nativ)

Ein Blick in das Handbuch würde auch mal Wunder bewirken.


----------

